# My dog is out of control. Help please?



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, 
I have a GSD, his name is Zak and he's just around 1.5 years old now. Let me tell you a little backstory;

I've always wanted a GSD. From 'researching' the breed since I was around 9 to finally getting one now at 16 years old. 
(7 WEEKS)
My parents finally gave in and we found great breeders in our local area. Going to see the puppy was the most exciting part, every dog there was very friendly bar the mother. The man, (not the breeder, just the owner of the mother) who was minding these pups told us to watch out for the mother. I assumed this was because she was just after giving birth? I found this kind of strange. Nevertheless, the father was beautiful. 
We brought little Zak home on this day. Played with him, fed him, introduced him to our home - all the usual puppy stuff. That night he slept in an empty room out the back with some cuddly blankets and a wrapped up ticking clock. He cried a bit but it settled down.
This little bundle of joy just loved to play. He'd turn down treats just to play a game of fetch. I introduced clicker training in the next few weeks and he seemed to love that. It was all going great, he was indoors, gaining obedience and settling down fine.

(AROUND 2 MONTHS)
We had him around a few weeks to a month and he was settling in great. While we'd eat our dinner, he'd go and lie on his blanket in the living room. He was happy to meet every new face that walked in the door, and greeted them with a wagging tail. At this time of his life, he wasn't really allowed outside for anything except doing his business and sniffing around on a leash. The reason why he couldn't go outside was because our house got renovated, and the garden was a mess. It was literally turned upside down, the grass was rooted up and there was diggers in the yard. It was no place for a puppy like Zak. Each night he'd be happy to go asleep in his little back room. I was surprised that my Dad loved this dog a lot. I wasn't expecting it. He'd sometimes even disturb his sleep to take him out and let him chew on this arm, which I didn't exactly agree with, as he was disturbing his sleep AND encouraging this chewing arm behavior. He didn't really listen, though, he's say it's okay!!

(AROUND 6 MONTHS)
A little while over our garden was finally good to go, the earth was back in place and the grass was all grown, Zak could finally discover our garden! And he was excited. I brought him outside supervised and played some ball games with him. He loved it. At times I'd bring him on walks, but when he was younger I'd just attach the leash and he wouldn't move off his bum!! Silly Zak. Then I brought him on more and he'd start pulling so much, we got a head collar, it seemed to do the trick. I brought up getting a crate for him, like I did at the start, but my parents ignored it. We didn't have a crate and still don't have one.

(9 MONTHS-1 YEAR)
At this stage, he was allowed outside more than usual, while I was gone to school, my parents would sometimes just leave him outside. The morning routine became; get up, to to Zak, grab his collar, try to resist his pulling, put him out side, close the front door. I didn't like this one bit. But my mam usually complained 'he's too big/too strong/I can't handle him' Since our backyard is actually quite big, my dad suggested getting an 'invisible fence', where a wire is put into the ground and if the dog tries to cross it, he'd get a shock. I hated watching him get shocked when he'd try to cross the grass. It was painful for me too. I disagreed with it and tried to persuade my Dad to stop this nonsense, but he just wasn't having it. Zak was outside so much to his own free devices, whenever I'd go to visit him, he'd be crazy, barking, jumping. *While typing this part, I'm tearing up a good bit* I could see my dog was changing, for the worst. 

(1 YEAR- PRESENT)
My Dad got a run set up for him and in the run, there was a little shed, gravel and a good bit of space. I hated seeing him in the run. All I wanted was for him to be inside. The more he got put into the run, my dad got the idea to leave him sleeping out there. He laid down straw and shut the door for the night. I HAted this so much you have no idea. Now that I'm typing this all out I'm seeing where my dog was slowly slipping away from me. From pure isolation, outdoors, to his own devices, to now. I'm working on getting him back, the last three days I've been training him. And there's already a difference but only when he's around me. Whenever I bring him inside, (I can only bring him in when my parents aren't home as they'll just be like wtf bring him out) I'm teaching him to be calm and relaxed in the house. Sometimes he does get the 'zoomies' but I learned that's from lack of exercise, which I'm making sure he gets plenty of now. I brought up getting a CRATE AGAIN. I even said I'll buy it myself, I've got one chosen and all, but I've come to the conclusion that my mam doesn't even like Zak anymore and my Dad, well, I hate to say this but I think he's getting jealous that I'm training the dog and Zak's improving and he's not improving when my Dad tries to train. Because whenever my Dad tried to train him, it was a mess. He's repeat commands and guess what, he CALLS HIM MULTIPLE NAMES. His name is Zak. Nothing else. My dad thinks it's a good idea to keep him outside because he wants to 'protect the house'. I've just printed out a NINE PAGE Document that states every error to keeping a dog outside. If my dad wants Zak to protect the house, Zak needs to live inside. I'm sick of this. AND SO FRUSTRATED. 

I'm so sorry that this is so much to get through, but PLEASE I really need help. I'm so sad, angry, miserable and heartbroken that my poor Zak has turned into this. Yesterday, my mother, 2 sisters and I had to go for an appointment for most of the day, before I left, I fed Zak, played with him, walked him a bit. and put him back in his run because I'm not having him get any more out of control. I put him back in his run to rest. When I got home, Zak was out, shock collar on him and toys scattered EVERYWHERE. I was furious. I told my dad to NOT leave his toys and the dog out un-supervised!!! His reply was 'oh yeah..' (NOt really caring at all).

I'm so angry. Literally just 5 mins ago, I was training Zak outside and playing games with him, then my dad and his friend drive in with the jeep and Zak bolts off and starts barking at the jeep as it's driving towards the trailer. My dad and his friend get out and Zak goes WILD. Jumping, barking, JUMping up on my Dad's friend in an attack like action!!! (Ever see police dogs in training when they run and jump at the guy in the fat suit) It was exactly like that minus the aggressive biting. My dad would go and try grab him, but Zak would dodge and run in the other direction. We finally got him to lie down and I put the leash on him and, had to put him back in the run. It was a mess. 

PLEASE PLEASE pLEAsE!!! ANyone please help me!! My dog is out of control and I don't know what to do anymore!!!


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Update: Purchasing a crate today. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hmm... Well, I'm no expert and I think a trainer would do you a world of good but I'll share a few thoughts with you.

First, I think you need to get on the same page with your parents. If you don't like how your dad trains Zak, then you assume responsibility for all training. You guys also need to agree on other things regarding Zak and what his day looks like, where he sleeps, when he is inside, etc. Sit down and try to have a discussion with them. They will probably appreciate you taking ownership.

I'm a fan of dogs in the house, personally, because I think most dogs are happier and more content being near the owners. Dogs left outside have always seemed a bit lonely to me, and overly excitable when they see people. Just my opinion - I'm not saying it's wrong or bad. Inside dogs are just my preference. It sounds like it is yours too. See if you can convince your parents to let him stay inside other than when he goes potty or is outside with you. I have a 16 week old puppy and I never leave her to her own devices in the house. If I have to leave, I crate her. I started by leaving her crated for only small increments of time and now a max of 4-5 hours on occasion other than at night when she sleeps. Make sure he is properly crate trained this way so he doesn't hate the crate. Also, I let my dogs sleep in their crates in the master bedroom with me. My puppy likes to be able to see me. Plus when she is older, if she get alarmed at something she hears, she is right next to me to be let out to investigate. Can you put Zak's crate in your room? 

If he needs work inside the house you can always leash him and make him follow you around, or use a baby gate to confine him where you can keep an eye on him. Make sure he has a lot of exercise, play time, and toys to play with/chew on. Bored and under stimulated dogs are troublemakers.

If he is jumping on people, I would leash him when you expect company. While he is in training, ask any guests who come over to enter quietly and calmly. Ask them to not pet him or talk to him unless/until he is sitting calmly. As soon as he sits calm and keeps his butt planted, ask guests to calmly pet him. If he starts to jump have them stop.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Did you ever put him in an obedience class? German Shepherds are social and are meant to be indoors with people around them. You can't do much with your parents' rules unless you can convince them. Maybe if you are training and they see improvement, they will listen to you.


----------



## Axle12J (Sep 13, 2015)

I have had Axle since he was just over 2 months. There were MANY instances where my mother wanted to get rid of him, but I fought hard and played ultimate house-chess to keep Axle with me and in the house, because getting rid of the dog would be absolutel utter madness.

I wouldnt have my buddy outside that much on his own, unless he was just playing or taking some time to himself to keep his head cool and contemplate life, hahaha. Generally, he spends about 70-80% of the time by my side. FUnny now that I think about it. Thats a lot. He sleeps by my bed, and does a very good job of "protecting the house" from within the house, with us!

Perhaps communicating what you've learned from your research with your parents, in a stable adult conversation, will be key to you all coming to an agreement where all parties win.

If you can manage to get your dog and mother spending a little bit of time together, AFTER you've done tiring the dog out and gotten him ready to be cute and cuddly, I think there could be a good chance your mother will have a change of heart, as mine did.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It's hard to help someone when they don't come back to respond to comments.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Did you ever put him in an obedience class? German Shepherds are social and are meant to be indoors with people around them. You can't do much with your parents' rules unless you can convince them. Maybe if you are training and they see improvement, they will listen to you.


No, he's never been in one. I've convinced them to let him inside and got a crate now and currently training him to crate. 



Axle12J said:


> I have had Axle since he was just over 2 months. There were MANY instances where my mother wanted to get rid of him, but I fought hard and played ultimate house-chess to keep Axle with me and in the house, because getting rid of the dog would be absolutel utter madness.
> 
> I wouldnt have my buddy outside that much on his own, unless he was just playing or taking some time to himself to keep his head cool and contemplate life, hahaha. Generally, he spends about 70-80% of the time by my side. FUnny now that I think about it. Thats a lot. He sleeps by my bed, and does a very good job of "protecting the house" from within the house, with us!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I'll take the advice  Currently have a crate in my room now and Zak is inside  Just hope he learns the 'house rules' (stealing items, running away when we try to catch him, jumping on furniture)


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions/feedback! Zak is now in training with crates and indoor manners. He is already doing really well. I'm so happy that he has made a positive change and my mom has said that he is much more quieter and more gentle. My dad is still getting used to the whole thing. Other than that, the dog is doing really well and that's all that matters! Next on the list is getting him used to strangers and dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ChloeGSD said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions/feedback! Zak is now in training with crates and indoor manners. He is already doing really well. I'm so happy that he has made a positive change and my mom has said that he is much more quieter and more gentle. My dad is still getting used to the whole thing. Other than that, the dog is doing really well and that's all that matters! Next on the list is getting him used to strangers and dogs.


That was quick! Thank you for letting us know. I'm happy it worked for you.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> That was quick! Thank you for letting us know. I'm happy it worked for you.


Thankfully it was! I'm pretty sure as of now, Zak's wild dog days are over.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ChloeGSD said:


> Thankfully it was! I'm pretty sure as of now, Zak's wild dog days are over.


I like positive endings with easy solutions :wink2:


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Yesterday was Zaks first proper time with crate training and he's doing great! Only thing is, I left with my mam at around 7pm to go to a meeting. I left with Zak in the crate and my dad and 2 sisters in the house. When I came home, it was 12am. Zak was not in his crate, but down in the shed!! My dad put him outside. I figured that he may not have known how to put Zak in the crate for bed?? 
I just feel that every bit of progress I'm making gets destroyed the next day. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Could a Mod/admin delete this thread please


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ChloeGSD said:


> Could a Mod/admin delete this thread please


We don't generally delete threads. It could be locked or merged with your other thread, however, but you need to use the notification button (has an asterisk on it, under your username and avatar) to bring it to their attention. Posting in a thread, it could take awhile before a moderator in this section comes along and sees it.


----------

